# 301Bq Furnace Won't Ignite



## boom38 (Jul 4, 2011)

I just picked up a 301BQ this past June, I used it in July and ran the furnace with no problems, went to use the furnace this past weekend and it doesn't ignite. I lit the stove and that works fine. When I turn the thermostat to heat the fan comes on under the fridge and runs for about 30 seconds and shuts off. Any suggestions of what to look for first?
Thanks for any info.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Are you on shore power or battery?

Propane tank full?


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Can you hear the ignitor "popping" and trying to light before it quits?


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Could be the sail switch. That was what my problem was last year, the furnace would come on for a brief time, then shut off before trying to ignite. Best I can remember it is located in the blower itself. But, i could be wrong. There are many out there that know much more about this than I.


----------



## boom38 (Jul 4, 2011)

Shore power and yes tanks are full, and no I can't really hear any popping sound.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

boom38 said:


> Shore power and yes tanks are full, and no I can't really hear any popping sound.


no popping sound is a clue. You should hear the spark ignitor popping after the fan comes on and the propane valve opens. Since your stove works (assume you can get a full flame on the burner), it seems like the propane excess flow valve hasn't triggered (good) . Possibilities; bad sail switch, bad fan, ignitor circuit not working.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The fan noise in the trailer can sometimes mask the ignitor sound inside, so just to make sure, listen to the intake and exhaust of the furnace out side as it is turned on. After the fan runs about 20 seconds you should hear the ignitor start clicking and then the gas valve open. Tell us what you hear to give us a better starting point.

Beyond that you will need a volt meter and a willingness to open up the furnace for additional checks.


----------

